# Coatings from non-stick cookware in our blood?



## oldcoot (Jun 5, 2003)

Some researchers claim to have found some of the chemical components of non-stick coatings in human blood samples.

Whoopee!  What's next?

A few years back, it was dangerous to use aluminum cookware because the "acids" in food dissolved the aluminum into the foods.  (Actually, any container - metal, ceramic, or whatever)  is to some degree soluble, so we're stuck with ingesting stuff like that.

("WE" excepting Carnivore, who devours only meat either raw or burnt over an open flame, thereby avoiding cooking utensils). 

Anyway, it's no real disaster: if the non-stick is going to damage us, then all that is needed is for cooks to learn to use the knobs  Emeril is always touting and turn the heat down so stuff doesn't stick in regular cookware.


----------



## carnivore (Jun 5, 2003)

i smoke like a chimney, drink like a fish, and eat like it's going out of style.  It will really be an exciting race to see whether my lungs, liver, or heart gives out first....so i think i'll take my chances with non-stick pans.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 6, 2003)

LOL carnivore 

I knew there was a reason I didn't like NSF!!!!  I do use it for eggs though - it's the only way!


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 6, 2003)

Carnivore - my lungs went first.  Just yesterday learned my liver is  great.  I stopped the smoking - too late.  Eating and drinking continue unabated.

"Elf - fiddlesticks!  My 6" well s4asoned cast iron frying pan does eggs beautifully, every time, no sticking!

But then Doc also told me my cholesterol is too high, so now I suppose I gotta cut out the egs!

Yeah

If we acted upon all the warnings we get from the media and our government, we would be unable to eat anything, drink even water, breathe air anywhere, step out into the sunshine, use a microwave, cell phone, of TV, drive or ride in a car, airplane or boat, play golf on even a clear day (distant lightning) live in California ('quakes), the midwest (tornados and floods), Florida ('gators, mosquitoes & hurrycanes), northeast (blizzards & cold) 

Phooey.


----------



## carnivore (Jun 6, 2003)

you know, if you ignore everything the USDA and Surgeon General tell you, you can live a pretty fullfilling life.   

On a serious note, I'm still mad that I can't get Sichuan peppercorns anymore because of the USDA ban.


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 6, 2003)

Still on that serious note: what is different about Sichuan peppercorns?


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2003)

tell me that it's not true carnivore - I'm going out to look for some now so I can stockpile them!!!!!  That makes me so mad!!!  

oldcoot - Szechuan peppercorns are used in a lot of Asian cooking and have a very distinct flavor - they impart some heat for one but other than that they do have a great taste found in no othe peppercorn.  That puts a huge impact on one dish I make in particular!  

I'll have to pay extra attention to getting my one and only cast iron pan seasoned well.  I need to get a couple more - I know they are wonderful to use as my mother did a lot.  I saw in the store today where you can buy them "seasoned".  My MIL has so many I could probably swipe a couple from her.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2003)

The last post was from me - I keep forgetting I have to sign in each and every time I log on.  I checked to see if that could be fixed though.


----------



## carnivore (Jun 7, 2003)

kitchenelf, unfortunately it's very true, although it's a little tricky finding info on it.  here's a site i found that has a lot of good info in a thread:
http://www.chowhound.com/california/boards/sanfrancisco/messages/41114.html

i noticed this awhile back when i was trying to order some online, and trying to get them from any spice seller on the web either had led to a 404 error or an explanation that they had been banned.  
I heard somewhere that you can still get them online from certain sources, but the prices have gone up 10 or 20 fold.


----------



## starrleicht (Jun 10, 2003)

> i smoke like a chimney, drink like a fish, and eat like it's going out of style. It will really be an exciting race to see whether my lungs, liver, or heart gives out first....so i think i'll take my chances with non-stick pans.



ROFL!!!    

It's true that the gov't would have us eating nothing but berries and veggies...bah humbug!   :P


----------

